# KnifePlanet Sharpening School- Thinning Lesson



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey Guys-
Peter and I just finished up the lesson on thinning. I think it turned out pretty good all in all. I thought i'd share it with you guys too.

Let me know what you think.

http://www.knifeplanet.net/lesson-3-knife-thinning/

-Jon


----------



## rick_english (Aug 7, 2017)

Well done, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tommybig (Aug 7, 2017)

Could watch your videos all day. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 7, 2017)

Loved it Jon. Informative, clear and simple guidance with demonstration on thinning. Thank you


----------



## KimBronnum (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice video Jon &#128077;


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 7, 2017)

Awesome video and post Jon and Peter.

The more I watch these the less worried I am about thinning


----------



## brianh (Aug 7, 2017)

I love all your videos, Jon, but I wish there were high quality pics or close ups along the way. Thinning non-wide bevel knives still intimidates me.


----------



## labor of love (Aug 7, 2017)

Great video. Personally, I'd like to that auto sandpaper in action!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 7, 2017)

i thought about showing the whole process, but it would have been a very time comsuming video... hours of work


----------



## chipzaroy (Aug 11, 2017)

Love the video. Thanks, Jon!!


----------



## Gyutoh205 (Aug 28, 2017)

Love your videos, very informative and fun to watch. Thanks!


----------

